# Alligatory Suit WIP



## Jesie (Mar 10, 2010)

This is all I got so far:

I've put some fabric on it since I've took these photos, just not uploaded them yet. Nothing fancy, just felt like fabric. It has seams showing... Guess that's what I get for using none furry fabric. à² _à² 







The jaw and top are not attached. I attempted to do this in my old mask but the damn thing kept falling off. This one can't do that.. as it's not attached.

You also got to look through the mouth. My character has a very flat head. That and she has eyes that face side to side, not forward like a humans. Eye to eye viewing, unless I make the mask massive- well... massiver, It's already huge, is un-doable.  I tried to do it in the first one and ended up not doing it at all in the second one.


Enjoy.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 10, 2010)

Lookin' pretty good so far.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Mar 11, 2010)

That looks awesome!  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 11, 2010)

That's seriously bloody fantastic, nice job.
The shape is great and it'll be cool to see it finished; I've barely seen any reptile suits.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks good so far, but the sides of the jaws could use some volume as they're pretty flat now. Thats my only crit...


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

Amazing work. It'll be awesome to see this finished.


----------



## pickledance (Mar 12, 2010)

That's amazing looking! Where's the sight out of? I'm curious.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 12, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> It looks good so far, but the sides of the jaws could use some volume as they're pretty flat now. Thats my only crit...



I'm hoping rounding out the jaw will fix that. If not I can always beef it up with more foam.



pickledance said:


> That's amazing looking! Where's the sight out of? I'm curious.



Mouth. I tried eyes before in my old mask. That did not work.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 12, 2010)

That looks awesome so far! Great job.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 12, 2010)

Totally impractical, but tiny parascopes built into  goggle-type eyewear could make you see from the eyes, but you'd probably die of mindfuck from seeing two different directions at once for any period of time.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 13, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Totally impractical, but tiny parascopes built into  goggle-type eyewear could make you see from the eyes, but you'd probably die of mindfuck from seeing two different directions at once for any period of time.



Alright McGyver, How about I send you the head and you resolve this issue with a paperclip and a rubber band?


----------



## Terrapin (Mar 13, 2010)

To fix your seams problem, mask them by making sure they are in places where the skin folds naturally, like by the outer eye corner (crows feet on humans), outer edge of the mouth, horizontally on top of the snout, jaw line, etc.

Also if it really is an alligator rather than a crocodile, make sure no lower teeth are poking up, and make the snout a little wider than you would for a crock, since those are the key differences. 

Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 13, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Alright McGyver, How about I send you the head and you resolve this issue with a paperclip and a rubber band?



I actually had a McGyver moment once - retrieved a neatly folded up piece of money from a narrow ledge outside the window of a revolving restaurant using a straightened out paper clip, the stretched-out spring from inside a click pen, a safety pin (don't ask me why the waitress had a safety pin with her, but she did) and a wad of chewing gum - turned out to be a 10 Euro note, worth about $14. (Don't ask me how/why the money got out there.)

As for your gator head, beautiful work so far. I've never done fursuiting but getting tempted lately - thinking of going reptilian myself, either a gator or a komodo dragon partial. What is that mesh material you used to construct the face's internal support? I assume it's stiff enough to support the weight of the foam etc without bending. Also, what are you thinking about doing for the suit's tail?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 13, 2010)

That's looking pretty awesome so far!


----------



## Jesie (Mar 13, 2010)

Terrapin said:


> To fix your seams problem, mask them by making sure they are in places where the skin folds naturally, like by the outer eye corner (crows feet on humans), outer edge of the mouth, horizontally on top of the snout, jaw line, etc.
> 
> Also if it really is an alligator rather than a crocodile, make sure no lower teeth are poking up, and make the snout a little wider than you would for a crock, since those are the key differences.
> 
> Can't wait to see the result!



I don't know, Most gators don't have laugh lines, But I understand what yer trying to say. Hopefully the airbrushing I do might help cover some of the seams.

As for the teeth, I know. That was another one of the problems I had in the old mask, teeth kept falling out because they were going every which way. This one'll have smaller more uniform teeth.



JoeStrike said:


> I actually had a McGyver moment once - retrieved a neatly folded up piece of money from a narrow ledge outside the window of a revolving restaurant using a straightened out paper clip, the stretched-out spring from inside a click pen, a safety pin (don't ask me why the waitress had a safety pin with her, but she did) and a wad of chewing gum - turned out to be a 10 Euro note, worth about $14. (Don't ask me how/why the money got out there.)



Or, you know... Could have just opened the window...



> As for your gator head, beautiful work so far. I've never done fursuiting but getting tempted lately - thinking of going reptilian myself, either a gator or a komodo dragon partial. What is that mesh material you used to construct the face's internal support? I assume it's stiff enough to support the weight of the foam etc without bending. Also, what are you thinking about doing for the suit's tail?


It's just regular plastic mesh in the head's frame. I don't recommend using it if you don't have to. That shit gets brittle after a while and you have to start replacing the frame bit by bit. If you can find something stronger or lighter, use that.

I'm figuring the tail's just gonna be more foam. It's a thick tail and last time I just has a cotton filled one it was too damn heavy.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 13, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Or, you know... Could have just opened the window...
> 
> It's just regular plastic mesh in the head's frame. I don't recommend using it if you don't have to. That shit gets brittle after a while and you have to start replacing the frame bit by bit. If you can find something stronger or lighter, use that.
> 
> I'm figuring the tail's just gonna be more foam. It's a thick tail and last time I just has a cotton filled one it was too damn heavy.



Was no window to open. Too complicated to explain quickly, but imagine rotating restaurant as an open topped drum. Wall of drum was about chest high, with glass from there to the top so you could see out. The money was on the narrow ledge on the outside of the glass. Only reason I could get to it was a vertical opening in the glass about 3-4 inches away from it (Hey I guess that does explain it)

Not trying to be challenging, but then why are you using the mesh - planning to replace it with something else? As far as a tail goes, I would like to have one with a bit of a sway to it as I walk - but that would probably take a bit of engineering. Also, if I do this I would want to use a facial appliance so I could see out of my own eyes - and I know prosthetics are _far _from the easiest way to go.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking good, looking good.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 21, 2010)

UPDATE!






Is it just me or does she look like she's smiling?


----------



## WolfGlow (Mar 21, 2010)

Hehe yes shes smiling! adorable smile! x3


----------



## shark whisperer (Mar 22, 2010)

nice, looks crocky so far.
hope you place teeth in there


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 22, 2010)

ooooh, furring with fleece? thats daring!

Are you gonna add some scaley texture to her or leave her toony?


----------



## Jesie (Mar 22, 2010)

I know. And this is only the second head I've ever done. I must be craaazzyyy.... That and it was cheap. Finding green fur around here's a bitch.

To be honest, I'd like to add scaleyness.. When I draw the character she's got a rough skin texture but I don't know how to add such detail to fleece.

She's got stripes now tho. That'll be in the next update.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2010)

the seams look extremely pro despite showing. I quite like the head. it looks adorable.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Mar 22, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Totally impractical, but tiny parascopes built into  goggle-type eyewear could make you see from the eyes, but you'd probably die of mindfuck from seeing two different directions at once for any period of time.



I wonder what it would look like! What an idea. :>


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 23, 2010)

Jesie said:


> To be honest, I'd like to add scaleyness.. When I draw the character she's got a rough skin texture but I don't know how to add such detail to fleece.
> 
> She's got stripes now tho. That'll be in the next update.



I was just going to say that using orange netting ( that you get fruit in) or fish net tights, stretching them over the area and using it as a stencil works. When people airbrush motorcycle tanks they pop them in a fishnet tight and spray to get a scaley effect for whatever dragony monster there decorating their vehicle with.


The market where I live had some croco/snake textured fur. It looked a little naff though.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 9, 2010)

UPDATE.







She needs another tooth on the top head on either side, and little fleshy red things to go inside the mouth to help cover my face. My face, tho drop dead gorgeous, looks odd being so visible when the mouth is open.

She also needs spines. Which I'm doing right now. On another note, anyone got any ideals on were I can find or make my own very large square frame glasses? Because I'm stumped on that one...



And now: Answers...



Fay V said:


> the seams look extremely pro despite showing. I quite like the head. it looks adorable.



All those seams are hand done, so thank you for the complement.

To be honest I thought a sewing machine would just make the seams visibility even worse so hand stitching was my only option. I don't know if there's any truth behind that tho because I don't have a machine... so for all I know I could be wrong...



Amethyst said:


> I was just going to say that using orange netting ( that you get fruit in) or fish net tights, stretching them over the area and using it as a stencil works. When people airbrush motorcycle tanks they pop them in a fishnet tight and spray to get a scaley effect for whatever dragony monster there decorating their vehicle with.
> 
> 
> The market where I live had some croco/snake textured fur. It looked a little naff though.



...Do you have a photo of that at all?


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 9, 2010)

Man I hope you decide to take commissions in the future.  :'D  Such a spiffy style!  And well-done, too!


----------



## EskapePeanut (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG! So awesome!!!! :V


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 13, 2010)

cute, i love it, i dont hope he is as worse as zwelgje(swallowcroc), its a croc at the zoo,

when i feed the fish in the same bassin, he sometimes tries to swallow your arm, by jumping out of the water

he is pure evil (and fat).

but yours looks cute


----------



## Convulsing (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww, that's so cute. It does look like she's smiling. xP
I think it looks amazing.


----------



## Jesie (May 6, 2010)

*UPDATE.*







Note that her glasses are not quite glued down yet. That is why they appear cocky wobble. Because they Are cocky wobble! BRILLIANT!

This is probably it for the head. I think she's about done. Now I just need to work on the body.

And to answer yer commission question:



Kohaku Chimaera said:


> Man I hope you decide to take commissions in the future.  :'D  Such a spiffy style!  And well-done, too!



I don't see why not. Infact I could use the income at the moment. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Taekel (May 15, 2010)

Personally, I think the seams give it more character. C:

I'm still [somehow] confused, so you will see through the mouth? Or..?


----------



## FredlyFatchet (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey~

Okay, I'm working on finding tutorials for my fursona, right? And it has bird legs, so I'm trying to find the best ways to apply a scale effect to its legs. And I saw this wicked cool tutorial dealing with fishnet/onion bag/whateverthe fuck. It has pictures and everything.

I'm guessing for your suit...at this point, you'd need to water down some black and follow this through. Not too sure, though. 

http://www.airbrush.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=294635&mpage=1&key=diamondback񇻰


----------

